# Rummy Nose



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

A lot of fish go into a "barrel roll" and spaz out when dying. I doubt turning on the lights was the problem. Keep doing partial water changes, ideally nitrates should be really close to 0. Well, zero. But turning on the lights suddenly might startle fish, but not kill them. That was almost certainly a strange coincidence.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Poor water conditions. Tank not cycled. Mini cycle. Overfeeding. Not doing a QT. The list goes on, but I would guess the first one.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, in a planted tank. nitrates shouldn't really be zero. Besides, it's the ammonia and nitrite that is harmful to the fish. The nitrate we give in the ferts isn't all that harmful in the range we keep it for our plants.

With those test results, maybe not a mini cycle. Could probably just be an overstressed fish for one reason or another. Depends how long you've had them, etc. But hey, sometimes fish die for no apparent reason.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How many rummies are in this tank?


----------



## Hungriee (Apr 10, 2008)

I retested the water today and my API Liquid Test Kit shows 0 Ammonia (yellow), 0 nitrite (pale blue), 0 nitrates (yellow). I had 7 Rummy nose tetras now only 6 left. During the morning till afternoon (10AM - 6PM the light is on) the rummynose tetras have really red noses. The redness stretches all the way to their bodies. However, at night around 9pm when the tank light is off since 6pm; there noses are pale and they are all not moving as if htey are sleeping in the water in their own hiding spots between plants. 

My tank has lots of stem plants and a small carpet of HC ( still in progress ). Light is 65W Current USA light and has a Nutrafin Co2 System. I dose based on the estimated index of Flourish, nitrogen, potassium, phosphorous, trace, and Excel. Water Changes are done every sunday; about 15% of the water is taken out of the 20g Long Tank (approximately 1" of water level). 

Tank inhabitants includes: 1 Bolivian Ram (female size is about 2") , 1 German Blue Ram (female size is 2"), 6 Rummy Nose left (size is about 1.25-1.5"), 2 Neon Dwarf Rainbows (size is about 1.25" each), 2 Trilli cats (1"), 2 Sterbai Cats (1.5").


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's normal for fish to go pale at night while they're sleeping, all of mine do the same.

If otherwise all your fish seem healthy then I'd chalk it up to just a random coincidence? The fish definitely had a stress reaction- but I strongly suspect something else was wrong with that particular rummy before this happened, not just the light.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry about your loss, I guess fish like to go out with a bang.

Do water changes to be on the safe side.

Rummynose tetras are more sensitive fish so it could be a number of things. How long have you kept them? Usually deaths are more common when first introduced... for unidentified reasons.

Is this a 20g long tank and are you dosing based on estimative index? From my knowledge isn't EI dosing based on 50% weekly changes? 15% is not enough to reset the system to a lower level. So are you dosing based on EI or not?


----------



## Hungriee (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep I've been following the index but haven't been keeping up with the WC 50%. That could hve caused the problem probbably. However, I do convert hte measurements based on a 20g tank.


----------

